# Blue Moon lethargic



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blue Moon is really lethargic and looking like he may not make it. I have attached a couple pics so you can see how he is. Right now I am doing a water parameter test to see if my levels are okay or not. Will be doing a water change after I do the parameter test. Blue Moon has not eaten in a couple days, yesterday I tried feeding him and he didn't eat at all. It had been rainy and cold here this week and last week. I will post the results of the water parameters when I have them. Pleas help me save him!!!!!!!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay the results of the water parameter test are as follows:

Ammonia= a little less than .25ppm
Nitrite= 0ppm
Nitrate= 40ppm

Doing a water change now. Going to see if Blue Moon perks up after the water change. Been slacking on water changes and I feel bad for slacking on the water changes. I need some motivation to keep up with the water changes so that my nitrates don't go up anymore and they go down. Once they get down to 20ppm, then I can do water changes every week, but until then I think I am going to have to do water changes every day or so to get my nitrates down. Can nitrates cause fish to become lethargic?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IME lethargy isn't a of anything specific. Its more like the fish feels too icky too move.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lots of dead fish have been the result of folks not doing proper water changes..after all , nitrates are poisons as well as ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, then I will definitely keep up with the water changes. I put some aquarisol in the tank along with the dechlor after I did the water change. I feel really bad about not keeping up with the water changes. Hopefully Blue Moon will get better soon.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

IMO, regular water changes should be the treatment, I would not constantly use the aquarisol each time there is a problem specifically when a problem arises from lack of water changes.



Keep in mind each time there is a ammonia reading, there is a good chance the gills of the fish are being damaged.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

The ammonia has stayed at about .25ppm, never has risen. But if I can get a look at Blue Moon, I will look at his gills and see if there is any damage. There is something I have been pondering, just how long can a betta breathe air before having problems? When I did the water change, I left enough water where it would cover half of him when he is upright, I poured more water in the tank as quickly as I could. He was a bit more happy. So just how long can a betta breathe air before having problems?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I couldn't see your pic. Do you have a heater in his tank? How large is your tank?

I tolerate no ammonia in my tanks. I'm a water changing fool. I can see that WC does the fish good so it makes me feel good. As long as the incoming water is stable as far as pH and temp there is no such thing as too much good clean water.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes I have a 50 watt heater in the 5.5 gallon tank that Blue Moon is in.

Yeah I have to get motivated to do water changes every day or so, that way my nitrate can go down, then once down, I can start doing water changes every week.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Take this with a grain of salt, please. It comes from a Discus person. As far as I'm concerned nitrate levels should hover around 5. If it's good for Discus it's good for other fish. JMHO.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I had nitrates hang around 20ppm for a long time as long as I was doing water changes. I guess they crept up when I didn't do water changes for a while. Now I have to get back to doing them otherwise I may lose Blue Moon before having him for a few years. Only had him for 6 months. I am going to shoot for 20ppm nitrate, if I can get them lower, that is even better.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Geeze, is WC such a huge chore that you can't keep nitrates down to around 10? If you can't do that I will have nothing more to do with you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

products such as aquarisol are good for treating and even preventing parasites and diseases..but it cannot cure poor water conditions due to the lack of proper tank maintenance.such as regular water changes..
for a 5.5 gallon tank all it takes is 1 or 2 pitchers a week..easy peasy.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I know and I should have been keeping up with it, but life did happen and I didn't have time to do water changes. I change out 50% each time when I did water changes. I know it doesn't take much time. I guess I got pretty lazy with the water changes. From this time forth, I will be doing water changes every day or so until Blue Moon is better, then switch to once a week.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Checked on Blue Moon today. He is still lethargic, not doing too much swimming around. Going to do a water change when I get back and see if he perks up. I am hoping that he perks up soon. He hasn't eaten in three days and I am worried about him, even though I know fish can go about a week or two without food. His fins are shredding. I think that I am going to take out two of the decor and see if that is what is shredding his fins, most likely is. Just getting really worried about my Blue Moon.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been keeping bettas for about 15 years now, and I've found that I have the healthiest, happiest fish when I have this set-up: 2.5-5gallon tank, small filter, heater that sits about 76 degrees, a soft light, a nice clump of healthy java moss, and 50% water changes every week. 
Don't forget that you can run into trouble without a water conditioner as well, if you use tap water.
I couldn't see the pics, but as far as the shredded fins, I have had many healing successes with Melafix. Including one fish that was torn up so bad, I thought he was going to die. Took about 4 months of regular dosing but made a 100% recovery. 
Not sure of your exact situation, but hope this helps some.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you. Blue Moon is hanging out in the treasure chest. I am really worried about him. He is in a 5.5 gallon tank with a Top fin 10 filter and heater sitting at 82 degrees F. I am going to do a water change in a little bit. Hopefully he perks up and I can get my nitrates down to what they were, which was 20ppm, lower would be nice. I don't use any of the fixes. I have meds. I am using aquarisol as a preventative for diseases right now, because he is lethargic still.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Blue Moon was vertical and I thought that he wasn't breathing so I try to gI've him some food, he moved. But he is still not eating, it has been three days of him not eating. I am really worried about him. What else could be wrong with him?


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure about anyone else, but I still can't see the pictures. Can you upload to your photo album and then link the URL?
He is not "pineconing," very bloated, or changing color, or anything is he?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

No, he isn't pineconing or changing color, doesn't look at all like he is bloated. I really don't want to lose him. I do have a one gallon tank that has been sitting, that I have been just topping off that I could put him in until I get the nitrates under control in the 5.5 gallon, but I am afraid of moving him as it may stress him and kill him.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

If the water quality is the biggest problem, I personally would not hesitate to temporarily move him. But that's just my opinion.

If you think it's something other than the water quality, you can try an epsom salt treatment. Last time I did one, I did 100% water change every day for 10 days. Use water conditioner as normal & I believe it was 1 tsp epsom salt per gallon of your tank. Make sure it's well mixed. Might want to look around the web and double check dosage.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I will try moving him first. I don't use salt of any kind with my fish. I will move him tomorrow when I get up, hopefully he is going to be okay tonight. I will also do a 100% water change to the one gallon and use the dechlor and aquarisol before moving him into the one gallon temporarily until I can get the nitrates in the 5.5 gallon back down. I will also keep up with daily water changes to the one gallon, so he doesn't have the same issue. I am hoping that he perks up soon, as I am not sure what is going on. I don't see any ich or velvet disease or any other disease on him. Other than his fins are shredded. Oh by the way, he is a halfmoon and blue.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well I moved Blue Moon to the 1 gallon tank until I can get the nitrates down in my 5.5 gallon tank. Hopefully things will get better and Blue Moon can be back to himself soon.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Update on Blue Moon: just checked on him and found that it looks like he has white fuzz growth on his fins. Going to start treatment in the morning. I believe he may have fin rot because his fins are looking like they are shredded. He is in the 1 gallon tank so that I can get the nitrates down in my 5.5 gallon tank. I am going to do water changes and meds to help with his fins. I do have anti-fungus and anti-bacterial meds, also have aquarisol. I am in shock to find this out that he has this fungus growth on his fins. If he perks up after treatment, I will know why he was lethargic and not being himself.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, I am perplexed. My nitrates were 40ppm, with .25ppm ammonia and 0ppm nitrite. Now, since I moved Blue Moon to my 1 gallon, my levels are as follows:

Ammonia .25ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 5ppm

When I moved Blue Moon, I did a water change to my 5.5 gallon tank, did a 100% water change. Haven't done anot her water change yet, did the water parameter test and the results are above. How can nitrates go down so fast, with one water change and leaving the tank alone for a few days? I thought that the nitrates would take at least a week to get down, not a few days. I just don't understand how nitrates can go down so fast with just one water change when they were 40ppm with the betta in the tank, and then when the betta is moved, the nitrates go down to 5ppm with only one water change and leaving the tank alone for a few days? I am perplexed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you did a 100% water change think about it this way...say you have a 10 gallon tank of very salty water with a specific gravity of 4.0.....then you drain all of the water and put in fresh tapwater.
now what would your specific gravity reading be ?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

lohachata said:


> if you did a 100% water change think about it this way...say you have a 10 gallon tank of very salty water with a specific gravity of 4.0.....then you drain all of the water and put in fresh tapwater.
> now what would your specific gravity reading be ?


If I am understanding your question correctly, I should have 0 to very little specific gravity. Am I correct?

So that would be the same for the nitrates as well. If they were 40ppm before the water change and with the fish in the tank, then I take out the fish, put the fish in the 1 gallon, and do a 100% water change to the 5.5 gallon tank and leave it for a few days, then my nitrates are going to go down. Now that my nitrates are down in the 5.5 gallon tank, I can concentrate on getting Blue Moon better. I am going to keep Blue Moon in the 1 gallon tank until he is feeling better, then move him back to the 5.5 gallon tank. Sure am glad I have a hospital tank to put him in when I need to.

A few minutes ago I saw Blue Moon swimming around the 1 gallon, made me happy to see him fighting to get better. I am going to try and feed him later to see if he will eat, since it has been almost a week since he last ate.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blue Moon ate just now!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fed him a plecocaine pellet and he ate it. I am sooooooooooooooo happy right now. Blue Moon is on the mend, which makes me very happy. Going to keep Blue Moon in the 1 gallon for at least a week to make sure that he is progressing to being better. May treat him for fin rot, but right now I am using the aquarisol to treat him and as a preventative. I have a feeling that Blue Moon is going to be okay.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome  I'm glad he's feeling better Marsha


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you big b! I have been really worried about him, still am but I also feel relief since he ate today.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if nitrates are at .40 ppm and you do a 100% water change , you can test the nitrates 5 minutes after the water change and it will be down to near zero..you don't have to wait for days to pass...


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

lohachata said:


> if nitrates are at .40 ppm and you do a 100% water change , you can test the nitrates 5 minutes after the water change and it will be down to near zero..you don't have to wait for days to pass...


Didn't know I could retest in 5 minutes after a water change. Yeah I just left the tank alone after the water change after I moved Blue Moon over to my 1 gallon tank.

I am glad the nitrates are down, this is actually the first time getting them down with a water change. It really does work to get the nitrates down. I am definitely never procrastinating on any water changes again, because I don't want my nitrates to go up ever again. Uh lohachata: may I ask a favor from you? I think you already know whathat the favor is because I PMed you about it the other day.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

http://s1073.photobucket.com/user/B.../20151115_000941_zps3fbh6xl6.jpg.html?filters[user]=125081163&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

This is Blue Moon with what looks like white fuzz on his fins. His fins are shredded, getting worse. This morning, when I checked on him, he looked like he was dead on top of the heater, so I poked him and he moved. Also this morning, he wasn't eating, but by 12:10pm, he did eat.

I want him feeling better so I can put him back in the 5.5 gallon tank. I am treating him with aquarisol and water changes each day, today being the first day. I do have stronger meds if he needs them.


----------

